# Gratuitous Droid 3 screenshots



## @tat2dwitetrash

Show Us you scTreenIshTotS :tongue3:


----------



## tcrews

Some from mine..
Launcher Pro installed, launcher pro's calendar widget, power widget, Fancy Widgets and News & Weather (GenieWidget) plus a run of Quadrant Standard

View attachment 672


----------



## idkwhothatis123

"@tat2dwitetrash said:


> Show Us you scTreenIshTotS :tongue3:


Dude I love your widget icons. Where'd ya get them from?


----------



## @tat2dwitetrash

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Dude I love your widget icons. Where'd ya get them from?


I just used google image search i.e. "twitter png" etc, downloaded the stuff I liked 
Then used desktop visualizer to to put them on my homescreen

Newer foursquare image http://cdn1.iconfinder.com/data/icons/vector-3d-social-icons/256/foursquare.png


----------



## droidrage729

What non root screenshot Apps are you guys using?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## @tat2dwitetrash

droidrage729 said:


> What non root screenshot Apps are you guys using?
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


I am using ADB, myself :smile3:


----------



## tcrews

ADB and the ddms.bat from the Android SDK


----------



## STiK

Mine...

View attachment 3278


----------



## slow88lx

Drocap2 --> in jpeg format


----------



## anthrpicdecadnce

mine...

View attachment 3333


stock rom, jewremy's mod, a lil uot kitchen, changed the status bg to translucent black manually using gimp and adb. the widgets are extended controls and widgetsoid


----------



## PhotoMaster

I am using Screenshot It. It's a paid app, but I absolutely love that I can do a capture by holding the search button, since shaking the phone can be a pain sometimes.


----------



## PhotoMaster

I don't know why everyone else's images come up as thumbnails until you click on them, but mine came up full size. I must have done something wrong.


----------



## jjhiza

Newest setup... Sharapova anyone?!


----------



## 93fuelslut

What's desktop Visualizer... doesn't make since how to Change a widget... cause that's not a skin...and how'd u get it bigger?....


----------



## jjhiza

Whiteout...









D3 CM9 Alpha 7


----------

